# Cooking at clients home or.....



## tasty mil (Sep 8, 2007)

cooking in my own kitchen and bringing to the client. From most of my research I have found that people go to the house and cook for the client and leave reheating instructions. I just recently got a few more clients and I told them I would be bringing the food to them while serving them. Is this completely out of wack? Should I not be doing this? Thoughts?


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Unless you have a commercially licensed kitchen, it is ILLEGAL to cook in your home and deliver to customers. If you are caught, you will face major fines. If your insurance finds out, you will not be covered... You et the idea
pgr


----------



## tasty mil (Sep 8, 2007)

understood..........thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Mil,
I should have gone further... you are allowed to cook in the CLIENT's home for them. 

Good luck


----------



## tasty mil (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks, I guess I just needed to do a bit more research. PC arent allowed to cook at home and deliver unless its a commerically licensed kitchen. Does anyone have a standard contract that PC's use for clients?


----------

